# Correct me if I am wrong?



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Years ago when I enjoyed coming here, we had our little circle of Singletree friends and had a good time visiting. Recently things have just been feeling off to me and I was trying to decided what it is. Has the "recent threads" column always been on the main page? I feel like people who have never been a part of the conversations are now popping in, just to throw a wet blanket or say something ugly because of that column.

I think I preferred it when this was just a little forum at the bottom of the page and fewer people scrolled down that far.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Most have found someplace more pleasant to hangout......and avoid those who do not wear shoes or socks, and the loyal groupies who worship they who do not wear shoes or socks.........


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The "Recent Threads" does encourage more people dropping in. Today, I saw a thread about the cold weather. only a few comments. So, I clicked on it and some person's dog by a frozen stream and a comment about the dog liking cold weather. I posted a recent frigid weather photo. Got ready to submit and it was a pet forum. I was posting a totally unrelated topic. So, yes, people jump in on topics that wouldn't have been seen otherwise. Not just singletree.
But I noticed, early on, that this segment does contain a group or groups that are ready and waiting to tear to shreds any outsider that expresses a viewpoint that might not equal theirs.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

haypoint said:


> But I noticed, early on, that this segment does contain a group or groups that are ready and waiting to tear to shreds any outsider that expresses a viewpoint that might not equal theirs.


I think it is just a frustration with people who only pop in to argue and not just visit or be friendly.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

haypoint said:


> The "Recent Threads" does encourage more people dropping in. Today, I saw a thread about the cold weather. only a few comments. So, I clicked on it and some person's dog by a frozen stream and a comment about the dog liking cold weather. I posted a recent frigid weather photo. Got ready to submit and it was a pet forum. I was posting a totally unrelated topic. So, yes, people jump in on topics that wouldn't have been seen otherwise. Not just singletree.
> But I noticed, early on, that this segment does contain a group or groups that are ready and waiting to tear to shreds any outsider that expresses a viewpoint that might not equal theirs.


Dude, you're one of the outsiders she's talking about.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Outsiders. I think that would be the problem right there. Why is anyone who is a member of HT being called an outsider in the first place?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Outsiders. I think that would be the problem right there. Why is anyone who is a member of HT being called an outsider in the first place?



I remember you posting at Numbs about the women of ST like they were outsiders


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

DKWunlimited said:


> I think it is just a frustration with people who *only *pop in to argue and not just visit or be friendly.


This ^ right here does get old. And you just can't help but feel sorry for them if that's the best they have to offer. Some folks apparently feel "big" to be constantly snarky. Poor saps, because like the old saying goes, _"Rudeness is a small person's imitation of power."
_


_._


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

DKWunlimited said:


> I think it is just a frustration with people who *only *pop in to argue and not just visit or be friendly.


*This *is the definition of an "outsider."

It's not about a clique of people who all agree on the same things, or a group of singles only. That would be boring. But if someone was to be _predictably_ negative... well, that is the definition of a royal pain in the neck, and eventually would be regarded as an outsider. The same principle would apply to any neighborhood, online and offline.


.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I remember you posting at Numbs about the women of ST like they were outsiders


Feel free to back up your statement with proof.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Feel free to back up your statement with proof.


I didn't think you'd deny it and it's not important enough for me to go look


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I didn't think you'd deny it and it's not important enough for me to go look


Just what I thought a personal attack with no facts to back it up.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been guilty. I am in this thread. And you're absolutely right...When you first get to the site, you check out some of the latest threads on the right hand column and you say to yourself..."Mmm, that looks interesting". Next thing you know, you have an old married guy posting in Singletree...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I rarely came to this site when I was married it just didn't interest me, I didn't think I would have much in common with the posts as I was happily married.

After my now ex husband abruptly left me and I was in such great pain and fear, so many on Singletree were amazingly supportive....It truly was a lifeline. I was so grateful for this cyber-connection when all my other connections were severed. .....so in that respect I will always have a fondness for the " oldtimers".


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

roadless said:


> .....so in that respect I will always have a fondness for the " oldtimers".


And the "Oldtimers" will always have a fondness for you.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

thought ST might be for those looking to get into a relationship, so didn't stop by here too much


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

DKWunlimited said:


> Years ago when I enjoyed coming here, we had our little circle of Singletree friends and had a good time visiting. Recently things have just been feeling off to me and I was trying to decided what it is. Has the "recent threads" column always been on the main page? I feel like people who have never been a part of the conversations are now popping in, just to throw a wet blanket or say something ugly because of that column.
> 
> I think I preferred it when this was just a little forum at the bottom of the page and fewer people scrolled down that far.


Yes the new site platform added the recent threads column, however the previous VB platforms had the recent threads tools that functioned in similar fashion.

Having the recent threads posted automatically probably does direct posters to boards they don't generally participate on. I really don't know for sure because just like I never used the recent posts option on older site platforms, I ignore the current "in your face" recent posts column and navigate to the boards I need to or want to read as I always have.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> And the "Oldtimers" will always have a fondness for you.


You made me smile this morning Sourdough, thank you!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

DKWunlimited said:


> Years ago when I enjoyed coming here, we had our little circle of Singletree friends and had a good time visiting. Recently things have just been feeling off to me and I was trying to decided what it is. Has the "recent threads" column always been on the main page? I feel like people who have never been a part of the conversations are now popping in, just to throw a wet blanket or say something ugly because of that column.
> 
> I think I preferred it when this was just a little forum at the bottom of the page and fewer people scrolled down that far.


Well, you see, this is _cyberspace._ Now, down at the Teapot Do...er, excuse me, April's Gourmet Country Kitchen, the table only fits so many chairs and so many people, and they won't let Paulie sit with them. He has to sit at the counter....(Sometimes he cusses and waves his hands a lot....)

The _cyber table_ expands when more and more people sit down, and you have to yell back and forth to get somebody's attention. Especially if you have to sit next to Paulie.....

geo


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll 'fess up - I'm an older married gal that drops into Singletree. I find a lot of interesting and helpful perspective and topics. However, I respect the intent of the Single's subform much like I read LGDs even if I don't have LGDs. I may even ask a question because I can learn from lots of people that are different from me. (I don't however like or go looking for a way to argue).


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

The people of ST when I joined weren't outsiders by choice, it's just where we fit in. To the rest of the forum we were kinda the nerds, "the outsiders" and were made fun of on other forums. Ever since the mass exodus over the Alice scandal all that's left on HT is people trying to be divisive. This is no longer a forum for information from people that are really doing the things they post about. And now that the "be nice" rule no longer applies these divisive people need a place to argue and have evaded ST.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I quit posting details about how I do stuff when the carbon media CEO who was posted the canned hunt video said they owned my content. My thinking is that if they own what I do, let them come on down here and do it themselves.

I did post some pictures and a video about loofah not too long ago. However, I've also done a major remodel of a house and 1.5 acres that was purchased for $9k over the August-October period, and thought a lot about how helpful it could have been to have posted pictures, details, costs, etc. Built outbuildings, and moved, by hand, thousand pound plus objects. Interesting stuff to someone wondering how to get a ton chunk of gold out of the woods without a tractor or anything.

I had even asked several times about the owning content, but was told that the administrator was not a lawyer and couldn't address such things.

If there is ever any clarification as to how the forum would allow a person to post their own pictures, videos, words, etc(in other words content) and not even try to take ownership, I imagine that some of the posters may be more inclined to actually post informative and helpful information.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol single tree while a forum FOR singles has always benefited from the input of married posters.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol single tree while a forum FOR singles has always benefited from the input of married posters.


I don't really have an issue with married posters. It's just the ones who don't visit or get to know anyone in ST but ONLY pop in to argue because they saw the topic in the recent threads column.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

DKWunlimited said:


> I don't really have an issue with married posters. It's just the ones who don't visit or get to know anyone in ST but ONLY pop in to argue because they saw the topic in the recent threads column.


I am curious on why you think other HT members don't know the people that participate in ST? I have read these posters for years and have interacted with them on other HT forums here and else where. I have privately PM's with many. I have also emailed with many.

Ps. I have participated ion HT for years. Just not to the extant as some others. Quite often those of us that are married have been told we are not welcome by some.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Where did any one mention married folks ?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Started with post 13.

Remember that story about the woman who married herself? Man, I use to take myself out, get myself high, and mess around with myself. Today, I realize I was both a victim, and a perpetrator, of sexual harassment. I kind of want to apologize to myself, but I'm too proud to admit that in a moment of weakness I gave in. So, I keep on pretending that I knowingly gave my most precious assets. To myself. Yet, I'm crying on the inside, while I ask myself, What the Heck is wrong with me, dangit? What now? and I just smile and let it happen again. and again.

But marry myself? I ain't all that.

Yet, I'm all I got. AND, I'm about as good as I can expect, at this point in my life. So, maybe I ought to get over it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Clem, insanity becomes you! 

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

[content deleted *]


*continuation of over HT content limits post that was deleted.

Edited by Shrek 7:52 PM CST 1/11/18


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Clem said:


> I quit posting details about how I do stuff when the carbon media CEO who was posted the canned hunt video said they owned my content. My thinking is that if they own what I do, let them come on down here and do it themselves.
> 
> I did post some pictures and a video about loofah not too long ago. However, I've also done a major remodel of a house and 1.5 acres that was purchased for $9k over the August-October period, and thought a lot about how helpful it could have been to have posted pictures, details, costs, etc. Built outbuildings, and moved, by hand, thousand pound plus objects. Interesting stuff to someone wondering how to get a ton chunk of gold out of the woods without a tractor or anything.
> 
> ...


Have you reviewed HT's Terms of Service? https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/help/terms


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you WR, for the link. My memory needed a refresher.
*
I have absolutely no problems with the TOS as it stands:*

_"...We reserve the rights to remove or modify any Content submitted for any reason without explanation...You are granting us with a non-exclusive, permanent, irrevocable, unlimited license to use, publish, or re-publish your Content in connection with the Service. You retain copyright over the Content..."


*Here's why:*
_
I still own my material (retain copyright), and by legal definition of "non-exclusive," I am free to grant a non-exclusive license to several users simultaneously. This also means I can re-post my own content anywhere else I please. I can also publish my own postings in any format I desire, including a self-published book if I wanted to.

Because Carbon Media (or any owner of HomesteadingToday) have non-exclusive rights, this also gives them liberty to sell the site, and/or all of its contents. I can't fault them for wanting the freedom to do so. I can't imagine any message board would want to paint itself in a corner that it cannot escape from. That part of the TOS would give them the freedom to unload the site and move on to greener pastures, if they wanted to.

In the (probably unlikely) event that CarbonMedia decides to publish and sell a book or some sort of compilation of stuff from the site, the TOS grants them the freedom to modify our posts. I have no problem with that either, or else they would not have the right to edit, clean up grammar, or shorten it for brevity, etc.

However, because they have non-exclusive rights, this also means that individual posters would not be financially compensated. This is not unheard of or unethical, and is quite common. Writers for certain magazines such as Countryside Magazine and Backwoodsman are not paid, yet both magazines are published at a profit. (I think both of them also publish and sell compilations of their magazines as well.)

On the other hand, I WOULD have a problem with the TOS if terms were of an "exclusive" nature, which would give them total ownership of my content.


.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[content deleted *]


*continuation of over HT content limits post that was deleted.

Edited by Shrek 7:51 PM CST 1/11/18


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

[content deleted *]


*continuation of over HT content limits post that was deleted.

Edited by Shrek 7:51 PM CST 1/11/18


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

[content deleted *]


*continuation of over HT content limits post that was deleted.

Edited by Shrek 7:52 PM CST 1/11/18


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

First time I've seen genuine singles posting their status here in a while. I've always assumed that there had to be singles here--there certainly were when I first came around some ten years ago. 

There were always married people here too, listening, joking, adding their views to the interests of the day. Not aware of any who concealed their status, though there may have been some. What surprises me now is how many of the singles plainly state that they intend to stay that way. I have no problem with that, it simply surprises me. I could not, would not, live alone for long. 

I came upon a piece written by a psychiatrist--don't ask me to cite it--I have no idea now who the fellow was--that said if a widower wanted a second wife he should look for a widow from a happy marriage---a woman who knew that marriage required some adjustment and concessions by both husband and wife. I have to believe that principle applies when women look for a second husband, too. 

Another thing that surprised me when I was alone was the number of people whose broken marriages so wounded them that they were unwilling or afraid to try again. Some really fine people whose lives were messed up.
I haven't a clue as to how that psychiatrist would advise people from broken marriages.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

tiffanysgallery said:


> thought ST might be for those looking to get into a relationship, so didn't stop by here too much


It is why I came here...


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> It is why I came here...


over the years several ST posters have found long-lasting love together, must be a great place to meet like minded people


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, like less than 5 in over 10yrs lol.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yeah, like less than 5 in over 10yrs lol.


I think we average one wedding a year.

The distances between posters is considerable! That makes it harder to meet people in real life


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think distance is the biggest hurdle too and now there isn't as many posting about the homesteading things that they actually DO on a daily basis. We are getting older and doing less because of medical problems or our living situations have changed...etc. Hard core homesteaders are too BUSY to be on here very much!!!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I want to start a thread about how I live within my means, but so far, I've not spent enough to post about. I did open a 3 pound can of coffee this morning. Other than that, everything I've eaten has been stuff already here. However, with the recent cold, I expect that my light bill might be a high one! Maybe over a hundred dollars.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Clem said:


> Started with post 13.
> 
> Remember that story about the woman who married herself? Man, I use to take myself out, get myself high, and mess around with myself. Today, I realize I was both a victim, and a perpetrator, of sexual harassment. I kind of want to apologize to myself, but I'm too proud to admit that in a moment of weakness I gave in. So, I keep on pretending that I knowingly gave my most precious assets. To myself. Yet, I'm crying on the inside, while I ask myself, What the Heck is wrong with me, dangit? What now? and I just smile and let it happen again. and again.
> 
> ...


That is a sleaze ball scum bag attitude. You ever double date?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh, no. I wouldn't want any witnesses to my cavalier treatment of my chosen self.

All it would take would be one person saying "Hey, that's not right" and I'd probably slap myself in the face!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

It isn't that I do less as I get older: it is that I have already mentioned what I do and I am not doing anything new. Instead I am rearranging things so that I do not have to work as hard, and I have mentioned most of that on ST as well.

I am out of new topics!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I think other people are as well,


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Fun stuff can be done more than once, you know. It's more fun to do than it is to talk about though.

Let me tell you about my week, so far. Crawled up under a house with an electric radiator(mine) to thaw out some pipes for someone else. Left it there. Went get some heat cable and put it in. Got paid a couple cups of coffee and some brownies. I only asked for coffee, so it's all bonus.

Drove 40 miles round trip, fixed a furnace, made in 1983. Told them it was time for a new heat pump, walked away with gas money and a bag of Russell Stover peppermint thin mint things. Russell Stover is right up there with Havilland as far as the top of peppermint chocolate things go. Got a sugar rush on the way home and saw Good.

Just a few minutes ago, drove down into the woods, about 5 miles from here, and pulled a lady out who had somehow drove off the shoulder of the road into a huge mudgully. Used my old astro van, and a 50 ft logging chain. Got a thank you.

Been a good week, and kept me from having to dwell on stuff around here that needs doing. At least, I ended up with an excuse. Later tonight, I'm going out in the barn and give a guy some electric outlets, boxes, covers, and wire to run them. He's coming here, so I know there won't be any driving or anything like that.

See?? It's all adventure, if you squint your eyes a little.

OH!! Almost forgot! Spent 2 days clearing a path and pulling a fence through the woods. Made a hundred bucks doing that, it was for my ex. She has to pay. Everybody else gets me for free. There is some justice here....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA Clem. My lectric bill was $125 this month.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Terri said:


> It isn't that I do less as I get older: it is that I have already mentioned what I do and I am not doing anything new. Instead I am rearranging things so that I do not have to work as hard, and I have mentioned most of that on ST as well.
> 
> I am out of new topics!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I think other people are as well,


Oh.... I have plenty of topics to talk about.... just can't do it here...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The first half of my cold spell electric bill came in the mail last week and the week or so of extra electric radiator heat to keep my shack at 68 to 71 degrees on those teen and single digit days only added $22 or so to my normal Dec/Jan bill.

With the next week or two expected to be similar or worse, instead of putting my surplus from my budget electric amount into savings as I usually do after paying the bill, I plan to let it lay in my checking account until after the Jan/Feb bill comes in.

I do wish this cold blast had happened closer to Valentin's Day though. GF had the first single digit night cold snap her battery so when I went to buy her a replacement , I went ahead and bought her a $25 Shumaker trickle charger/battery maintainer and rigged the small batter clamps to a accessory plug and plastic storage box to hold and insulate the clamps so she can put it in the driver side floor board, plug it into the straight to the battery socket, run the flat cable out the bottom of the door and then plug it into the extension cord from the wall to avoid future low temp battery snap drains.

Now instead of just wrapping her trickle charger up in Valentine present wrap, I still have to buy her a real present and Wednesday date night next month


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am trying to throw money at my son. Basically he was not wise but Mom (me) can ALWAYS hire him for work!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just have to make sure he does not think it is a bail out.

He did not paint much-he apparently hates it- but he did wash the walls and setup them up by removing the light switches and such.

Then he took apart the table I do not want and it will go to his place, as he DOES want it, and he carried the table I refinished up the stairs and we all 3 got it together again. (Me, DH, and DS.)

I like this refinished oak table a lot better. And the old table is gone, which is a definite plus.

Tomorrow he will need to look at his earnings and decide if he has earned enough money for theweek. I am pretty sure he has not so I will have to think up another project FAST, as DH and I have about finished painting the bathroom.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Lambing season has just started for me, so most of my day consists of going outdoors hourly to make sure there are no lambsicles, going back indoors to warm back up just in time for the next lamb check. I have had almost no time to do much else nor will I have until the last ewe has lambed. Then the goats will start...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

These last days have been BORING. I set here at the puter looking at anything that I can think of, then spend the evenings watching Netflix, GLOW, The Pinkertons, Miss Fisher, Doc Martin.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I am fairly new to HT. I have noticed that it quite
clique .. (clicky) . 
the old timers do not welcome new people easily or at all..
they do not respond to any comments made.
I have started a couple of threads. no responses.
really makes a person feel like hanging around.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> These last days have been BORING. I set here at the puter looking at anything that I can think of, then spend the evenings watching Netflix, GLOW, The Pinkertons, Miss Fisher, Doc Martin.


Is that really all you have done the last few days? Don't you have any inside projects you could be working on? I am sorting through hundreds of books on what to take to Goodwill and what to keep, keeps me busy, you need more busy.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I am fairly new to HT. I have noticed that it quite
> clique .. (clicky) .
> the old timers do not welcome new people easily or at all..
> they do not respond to any comments made.
> ...



I'm an old timer and want to welcome you, another old-timer, aboard!

Don't give up on us just yet! I'm here every day but somehow I must have missed/overlooked your posts, so I am sure there are others like me. Also, sometimes I come in here like my hair is on fire, in a blazing hurry. I am guilty of running through the posts that interest me (by the thread titles), and thinking, "Self: you need to come back and comment on this or that as soon as you get time..." Other times, I only have a minute to crank out a shortie post. (Hmmm... 90% of my posts are pretty short.) Too often, when time is on my side and I have a few free minutes, (I am worse than a durned squirrel about this) I forget what it was that I want to comment on! I am sure there others like me who do this too. Sometimes a thread contains stuff that I have no idea what to say because I either have no experience, opinion or knowledge about the subject. I'm sure there are others who fall under that category, too. Then you have lurkers and shy gals/guys who are too timid to peep...

So with all of those factors, it will be a hit or miss thing. In every message board I have seen with lots of members, I have seen some really _awesome_ posts without a single "like, thanks, kiss-my-foot, or you are right/wrong" comment. It is the nature of the beast, and does not mean that folks don't appreciate it.

You are an asset to this community, and I hope you stick around!


.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

CajunSunshine said:


> I'm an old timer and want to welcome you aboard!
> 
> Don't give up on us just yet! I'm here every day but somehow I must have missed/overlooked your posts, so I am sure there are others like me. Also, sometimes I come in here like my hair is on fire, in a blazing hurry. I am guilty of running through the posts that interest me (by the thread titles), and thinking, "Self: you need to come back and comment on this or that as soon as you get time..." Other times, I only have a minute to crank out a shortie post. (Hmmm... 99% of my posts are pretty short.) Too often, when time is on my side and I have a few free minutes, (I am worse than a durned squirrel about this) I forget what it was that I want to comment on! I am sure there others like me who do this too. Sometimes a thread contains stuff that I have no idea what to say because I either have no experience, opinion or knowledge about the subject. I'm sure there are others who fall under that category, too. Then you have lurkers and shy gals/guys who are too timid to peep...
> 
> ...



Agree. Please stick around!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

[email protected], I forgot to mention this: 
_
The more posts you make, the more fish you will catch! _


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I have started a couple of threads. no responses.
> really makes a person feel like hanging around.


I had that problem at first: it turned out that the questions I was asking were hard ones. For instance there is a lot of chicken knowledge here but not much quail knowledge because chickens are kept more often than quail. And I was asking about quail so I got little response.

etc


----------

